# I would always-



## MariePark

Hi!

I'm curious about how to explain about the past, habits and such. As if in "When I'm on break, I'll always take some time to study korean" or "When I was a kid I would always be cheerful"

Is there something we add to make such a sentence or do we just conjugate as usual past as in for example 있었어요?

Thank you beforehand!!

_Also: Is there anyone who could consider to be my korean language buddy? You could either be korean or just learning the language like me. I'm quite fresh in the language considering others in here. Anyway, what I'm looking for is someone I can chat with on facebook/ kakaotalk or other chatting programs so that I can talk korean daily. You can be at my level or better than me, but if you're better, please me patient with me, but I will work hard!_


----------



## Rance

You can either add some adverb to usual past or you can conjugate a verb as well.

I drank iced coffee yesterday. (Single event)
나는 어제 아이스 커피를 _마셨다_.

I drank iced coffee quite often on hot summer days. (Past habit)
무더운 여름날엔 아이스커피를 _곧잘(or 자주) _마셨다. (adv)
무더운 여름날엔 아이스커피를 _마시곤_ _하였다_.(conj: -곤/-고는 indicates repetitive events.)

You can also emphasize further by mixing both.
무더운 여름날엔 아이스커피를 _곧잘 마시곤_ _하였다_.(adv+conj)


----------



## PIA Watss

MariePark said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm curious about how to explain about* the past, habits *and such. As if in "When I'm on break, I'll always take some time to study korean" or "When I was a kid I would always be cheerful"
> 
> Is there something we add to make such a sentence or do we just conjugate as usual past as in for example* 있었어요*?



Action Verbs
항상 .. 하곤 했어요. (했다)

내가 어릴 때, 항상 책을 읽곤 했어요           읽 다 -> 읽 곤  했어요 
내가 어릴 때, 항상 일찍 일어나곤 했어요      일어나다 -> 일어나곤 했어요 

State verbs.
내가 어릴때, 항상 명랑했어요.                   명랑하다 (cheerful) ->명랑 했어요. 
내가 어릴때, 항상 우울했어오                    우울하다 (blue) ->우울 했어요

했다 했었다 (written)  했지 했었지 했어요 (spoken)


----------

